# Comparison Pic Request LRRP & Submariner/Sea-Dweller/SDDS



## slickmike

I am contemplating a LRRP (probably pre-built milsub GMT) but am wondering how the size is compared to the Submariner/Sea-Dweller as well as to the SDDS. The specs seem to be similar to the Sub/SD but several people on the forum have made references to them "wearing larger"...

If anyone has any comparison pics it would be appreciated.

Thanks!

-m


----------



## TheDude

This pic shows some relative sizes. The old 1680 is the same dimensions as the pre-ceramic sub. The GMT-II (ceramic) is the same dimensions as the new ceramic Submariner.

I don't have an SDDS to make comparisons to, but the LRRP is much lower, and slightly smaller. It sits a lot better on the wrist than the SDDS.


----------



## slickmike

Dude,

Thank you for the pics. Just to clarify, the LRRP is about the same size as the GMT-II (and the new ceramic bezel Subs) which are a tad bigger than the previous generation Subs. Correct?

Another question... Is there any size difference between the LRRP you have and the pre-built milsub GMT versions?

-m


----------



## TheDude

The LRRP/Milsub are the same size. The only differences are due to the bezel differences. 

As you can see, the LRRP is bigger than the "maxi case", which is the name for the new GMT/Submariner case. It is 42mm vs 40mm, and the thickness is greater too. The bracelet lugs are 20mm vs 22mm as well.


----------



## slickmike

Dude,

Thank you for the details and photos. 

-m


----------



## Beau8

Very nice side by side comparison~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## TheDude

I don't have an SDDS, but these pics are side-by-side with the GMT-IIc. You can see it's pretty massive.



















Next to a pre-ceramic sub...


----------



## nullidentitat

I know this has been said *a million* times previously, but those just don't look right without drilled lugs. (Not that I wouldn't wear either regardless. )


----------

